# old mason jars



## 3emarketeers (Aug 30, 2006)

First of all thanks to Dennis for telling me about this site.  I can tell it is going to be a great help to me.  I have been asked to consign hundreds of old bottles on ebay and I haven't a clue about them.  Here are a few (not real good pictures) of some of the bottles/jars  if anyone can tell me if they are even worth listing on ebay! Thanks so much in advance for any help!  Angela[&:]


----------



## bottlediger (Aug 30, 2006)

I know I would like to buy those jugs off of you, that is if you are selling them. Let me know how much you can email me at rhoward182 @ Hotmail.com but without the spaces thanks

 Ryan


----------



## 3emarketeers (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey Ryan, 
 My problem is I don't know how much any of these bottle/jars are worth. If I know there is an interest in them, I will put them up on ebay and start them for...say 10 bucks each.   I can have them listed maybe by Friday.  My ebay id is  3emarketeers and my email is emarketeers @ alltel.net

 Thanks  Angela


----------



## woody (Aug 30, 2006)

I would do a completed item search on eBay to see if any of the jars you have are worth putting up.
 Alot of them are common mason jars and don't command very high prices.
 Forget most of the screw top bleach bottles and unembossed common bottles from the 1940's and 1950's as they aren't worth much, also.
 Stoneware jugs seem to do well on eBay and those would be worth putting up.
 You could always start with no reserve and just let em' see what they do.


----------



## cookie (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi- I  agree with Woody-The ebay marketplace will decide the value on the jugs-the common jars and clorox bottles I wouldn't list...John


----------



## 3emarketeers (Aug 31, 2006)

THANKS EVERYONE FOR ALL THE INFO.  I REALLY APPRECIATE IT!  
 ANGELA


----------



## huffmnd (Sep 1, 2006)

I agree the jugs should do pretty good.


----------



## JGUIS (Sep 1, 2006)

The jars would do better at a flea market or yard sale than on Ebay.  Being worth a couple dollars doesn't usually work when shipping is 4-6 bucks.  You could also weed out the new stuff and sell the rest in a lot, or try to build a set of mold numbers if you have enough to go through.  Good luck.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 1, 2006)

The Classico you can still get full of spahgetti sauce $1.50. pictures 2-9 probably wouldn't be worth the shipping cost. I think the same for 10-11' 12, the first jug may go on a given day but you can never tell what that day is. The 2 stencilled jugs, I think your talking now. The Dawson I saw here once I think. The other I can't make out. 
 Also, don't list stuff at $10, $9.99 saves a quarter in listing fees.


----------



## 3emarketeers (Sep 1, 2006)

THANKS EVERYONE, FOR ALL THE INFO,
  I AM JUST GOING TO LIST THE LAST 2 JUGS AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS.  I AM GOING TO START THEM OUT AT 99 CENTS AND SAVE EVEN MORE ON THE LISTING FEES, HOPEFULLY I WILL GET AT LEAST ENOUGH TO PAY FOR THE FEES[]     
 THANKS AGAIN.   ALSO IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED IN SOME OLD ASHBURN COKE BOTTLES (CLEAR STRAIGHT SIDE, 1923 HOBBLESKIRT AND A BIG FROSTY, ALL WITH ASHBURN EMBOSSED ON THE BOTTOM OF THE BOTTLE)  THERE ON EBAY WITH A 99 CENT START TOO!  

 ANGELA[&:]


----------



## 3emarketeers (Sep 1, 2006)

One more question before I list the whiskey jugs.  The one jug says Wine Merchant on it, Does that make it a wine jug?  Whats the difference between a wine jug and a whiskey jug?  And the wine jug has some sort of old collar around it, (looks like a dog collar to me)  Is that something that is suppose to go with it or should I take it off?  

 Thanks for any information in advance!

 Angela


----------



## JGUIS (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm not sure that it's that easy to tell exactly what was in them.  Most merchants had their own way of doing things, but it could have held either.  I would list it as an advertising liquor jug, with any dates you have found for it.


----------



## huffmnd (Sep 2, 2006)

I would list them under advertising jugs myself but you really need to do a little research on them first. The more info that you can supply when selling the better also research which category is best to list them under sometimes it depends on where you list the item as to what it will bring.


----------



## 3emarketeers (Sep 2, 2006)

*http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220023678887*​​*OKAY EVERYONE, I HAVE TAKEN YOUR ADVICE AND I LISTED ONE OF THE JUGS.  IF ANYONE WANTS TO GET THE BIDDING STARTED*​*






 FEEL FREE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​​*  THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP AND ADVICE*​​*I HAVE FAITH THAT YOU ALL KNEW WHAT YOU YOUR TALKING ABOUT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​​*ANGELA*​​*WE DON'T STOP LAUGHING BECAUSE WE GET OLD*​*WE GET OLD BECAUSE WE STOP LAUGHING
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
​​


----------



## 3emarketeers (Sep 2, 2006)

WELL I REALLY MESSED THAT AUCTION UP DIDN'T I.  THANKS ERIC! FOR LETTING ME KNOW!


----------



## JGUIS (Sep 3, 2006)

WHUUU???Wow!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I'm sorry, that sux.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 3, 2006)

Josh, Your killin me with them frogs dude.


----------

